# Manuel Uribe ist Tod



## DER SCHWERE (26 Mai 2014)

Einst schwerster Mann der Welt ist tot

Monterrey – Der mit 560 Kilogramm einst schwerste Mann der Welt ist im Alter von 48 Jahren in Mexiko gestorben. Den Tod von Manuel Uribe bestätigte das Gesundheitsministerium des Staats Nuevo Leon am Montag. 2006 war der Rekordwert im Guinessbuch der Rekorde aufgenommen worden.






In den letzten Jahren hatte Uribe auf 394 Kilogramm abgenommen. Anfang des Monats musste er wegen Herzrhythmusstörungen per Kran in ein Krankenhaus transportiert werden.

Den Grund seines Todes teilten die Ärzte bislang nicht mit. Uribe hatte sein Bett seit Jahren nicht verlassen können. Es war ihm nicht möglich, ohne Hilfe zu gehen.​


----------



## Apus72 (27 Mai 2014)

Habe mal ein Doku über ihn gesehen... 'ne verdammt traurige Geschichte und ein trotz allem cooler Typ. Schade um ihn ...


----------

